# Blue Ramshorns



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

I was curious as to what the breeding 'ratio' of Ramshorn snails was. Which colors are dominant and all that.
I currently have some light to dark brown 'spotted' Ramshorns, and would like to get/breed Blue Ramshorns, but have never seen a petstore that sells them.
So, anyone know snail genetics?


----------

